# [RECOVERY] TeamWinRecoveryProject 2.0 - It's TWRP time!



## eyeballer (Aug 1, 2011)

*TeamWin is proud to present TWRP 2.0 for Nook Color!!*

Team Win Recovery Project 2.0, or twrp2 for short, is a custom recovery built with ease of use and customization in mind. We started from the ground up by taking AOSP recovery and loading it with the standard recovery options, then added a lot of our own features. It's a fully touch driven user interface - no more volume rocker or power buttons to mash. The GUI is also fully XML driven and completely theme-able. You can change just about every aspect of the look and feel.

Phone look:


Tablet look:


DOWNLOAD:
You can find more information and download links on our website!

BUGS:
If you have found a bug, please consider posting it to our github issues log. It's very hard to keep up with multiple threads for multiple devices. Please search the issues list first. Your issue may have already been reported.

SUPPORT:
Live support is available via #twrp on Freenode with your IRC client or just click this link.


----------



## SpLaTTx_x (Nov 23, 2011)

Could it be possible to port this to the Galaxy Tab 7" wifi (GT-P1010) ? It has same SOC (OMAP 3621) and GPU (PowerVR SGX530) as the nook color!


----------



## newellj79 (Nov 16, 2011)

Pushing this leaves my NC unable to boot recovery or rom. Has anyone got this to work?


----------

